# Mazuri Pet Food Product Demos



## Josh (Jun 6, 2013)

I have some Mazuri food products to demo. The only catch is that I need people to actually use the food and do a short write-up on it. Nothing crazy - just start a thread telling us what you and your pet(s) thought about the Mazuri food. Obviously this isn't directly tegu related but I thought you all might be interested anyway for your other pets.
I have the following foods for demo:
Insectivore Diet Pellets
Hi-Ca Cricket (for gut-loading crickets)
Insectivore Gel
Amphibian and Carnivorous Reptile Gel

If you're interested, and can commit to doing the short write-up and review, then please email me at josh @ tegutalk.com
Include your mailing address and which food you'd like to try out.

Thanks!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jun 20, 2013)

Never used any of those products, but I have been using Mazuri TC for the longest time. Great addition to my iguana and torts' diets.


----------



## Josh (Jun 20, 2013)

Still have some more stuff to give away. Email me, folks!


----------



## Josh (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone still interested?


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 7, 2013)

Will try insectivore gel and carnivorus gel

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Josh (Aug 7, 2013)

Great! Send me an email


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 7, 2013)

Josh said:


> Great! Send me an email



[email protected]

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 7, 2013)

Send me a PM and let me know where to post reviews. @Josh


----------



## jtrux (Aug 15, 2013)

Did you find enough testers?


----------



## Josh (Aug 15, 2013)

Still looking for more! Send me your address josh @ tegu talk .com


----------



## theDregs (Aug 20, 2013)

Josh said:


> Still looking for more! Send me your address josh @ tegu talk .com


I sent you an email. Well, 2 actually. Because I forgot to put my address in the first.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 26, 2013)

I got it josh but now question isnhow do I make it

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Aug 26, 2013)

I will try some if any is left


----------



## Josh (Aug 27, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> I got it josh but now question isnhow do I make it



Check out the links in my original post. They have feeding directions.

There is a limited amount left. I'll be sending more out in a week or so. You'll need to email me your address if you're interested.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 27, 2013)

So far he doesn't want to eat the amphibian carnivores one

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Josh (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe try mixing it up with some stuff he does like. That's usually how I introduce new foods


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 27, 2013)

Yea I will 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

